
Elon Musk: 'The fighter jet era has passed' - MarkMc
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/28/elon-musk-says-the-fighter-jet-era-has-passed.html
======
spectramax
A lot of military programs can be eliminated if we had someone with a spine at
the top of the food chain, in the executive office that can make tough calls
to scrap projects if the reality doesn't match. This one of those fallacies
where the company has invested so much money, time and resources that it is
impossible to convince the entire ship to abandon it and build a new one.

Authoritarian countries can do that easily. We can treat companies like
Lockheed Martin and Northrup Grumman as an authoritarian agency - if the
executives had any clue about the future, they would make those calls. Elon
should coach these bozos.

